# Top tube bag



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

I've been on the search for a top tube bag. One issue that I've found is when standing/pedaling, my thigh brushes up against the bag. Very annoying. Since I ride fixed, I do stand enough for this to be an issue. What I need is a quick access to food and a place to put some small personal stuff (phone, keys, etc.). Any suggestions?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Handlebar bag.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

MB1 said:


> Handlebar bag.


This.
Bento bags are for racing. Handlebar bags are for when you actually want to carry stuff.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I should have mentioned that my handlebar set up is similar to this:










Which is why I went with a top tube bag over a handlebar or stem bag. Both seemed to interfere with the brake lever.

Edit: I think this will fit the bill nicely. 

https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=store.catalog&CategoryID=2&ProductID=12


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I've not used that model, but the Revelate bags are thoughtfully and solidly constructed. 
You won't be disappointed with the construction.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

kjdhawkhill said:


> I've not used that model, but the Revelate bags are thoughtfully and solidly constructed.
> You won't be disappointed with the construction.


Just placed order. Only thing I'm concerned about is if it will hit my knee while pedaling.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't give any advice on that part.


----------



## Allthunbs (Mar 5, 2013)

I have three bottle basements and cages on my tourer. There is a gap between the two top cages. It shouldn't be difficult to jury rig something in that space. The spread between the pedals ensures that you'll not hit the cages or the pack. I also travel with a top trunk that is insulated that is very handy.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I've used the frame pack with success. The bag you selected seems well located to hit your knees.

Frame Packs


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Art853 - I think that would be the best solution. After a month on the Revelate bag, my knee does hit the bag enough to be very annoying. Especially on extended climbs when I'm up out of the saddle for a looooong time. That bag has found its permenant place on my MTB.

I may have to go custom, but something like a frame wedge pack that fits on the front will probably work best, as it gives me quick access to food.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i have seen some stem bags that might help you out. a lot depends on what you are carrying.

i think banjo brothers has a few good stem bags for around $25. Heck, I saw a BB copycat at Target last week for about $20.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I would find a way to make a handlebar bag work. Lots of different mounting systems out there that could work around brake levers on the flats. The Jandd handlebar bag mount is a tad clunky, but it does hold the bag out from the tops pretty well.

Alternatively, you could get a small front platform rack - similar to what came stock on the Salsa Casseroll for a couple years.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

I think problem solved for now. But I'll continue to look for better options.


----------

